# Hows my arab geldings confirmation?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You have a nice little horse there. He has a few faults, but nothing that would impede your enjoyment of him. He's a cutey and so is his owner!


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

waresbear said:


> You have a nice little horse there. He has a few faults, but nothing that would impede your enjoyment of him. He's a cutey and so is his owner!


Haha thank you


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! He looks like a total Mischief! he's very cute.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

No comments on his conformation (im still learning) but he is beautiful! Im secretly drooling all over my keyboard right now


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He looks pretty perfect to me! He is what I look for in a horse.... You are a beautiful team! 

Do you have any videos of him moving? What are you showing in?


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

greentree said:


> He looks pretty perfect to me! He is what I look for in a horse.... You are a beautiful team!
> 
> Do you have any videos of him moving? What are you showing in?


Thank you so much!  Yes I do! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVWV_JsO1vM&feature=youtu.be (sorry for the blurriness) I am currently only showing him in walk trot classes, as my confidence is not as high as it needs to be I hope to be showing him in hunter/jumpers in the future but im taking it slow for him and I! he has diffidently shown the potential to jump!


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Hailey1203 said:


> No comments on his conformation (im still learning) but he is beautiful! Im secretly drooling all over my keyboard right now


Thanks I hit the jackpot with him. He was abandoned at the ranch im at and I stumbled upon him and our bond has been unbreakable. We have been through a lot but it has all been worth it!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I like him. You look really cute in the pictures, too. I'll be happy when the boy's hip hugger fad goes away, though.
Just FYI: "Corporal" Arabian, 1982-2009, RIP
Best horse I've even owned, from 1986 until he had a stroke and passed on.
I'm a BIG time Arab fan. =D


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Corporal said:


> I like him. You look really cute in the pictures, too. I'll be happy when the boy's hip hugger fad goes away, though.
> Just FYI: "Corporal" Arabian, 1982-2009, RIP
> Best horse I've even owned, from 1986 until he had a stroke and passed on.
> I'm a BIG time Arab fan. =D


Thanks I didn't know how much I loved Arabians until I owned one I just love their quirky personalities! and most of them are very athletic!


----------



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice looking boy,very cute under saddle too,nothing to add conformation wise, he looks perfect to me. I'am also a BIG BIG arab fan.:lol: And i own quarter horses go figure.:wink:


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures from that day! These ones explain our relationship :lol:


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

Ahhh! Congratulations! Who would abandon such a good looking and sweet boy? It was just meant to be and I think I see he hit the "jackpot" finding you! I couldn't get the video to play but he looks like he would have smooth gaits. Good luck and have fun showing him!


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

CASugar said:


> Ahhh! Congratulations! Who would abandon such a good looking and sweet boy? It was just meant to be and I think I see he hit the "jackpot" finding you! I couldn't get the video to play but he looks like he would have smooth gaits. Good luck and have fun showing him!


Thank you!


----------

